

Amazing 3D ride using random photos from Malmö - gyllen
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/40134832/opensfm/i_viewer/reconstruction_old.html#file=/u/40134832/opensfm/data/minc/reconstruction.json&img=aCNbeZpg4JW2wz3hhaMx5w.jpg&nav=/u/40134832/opensfm/data/minc/navigation_graph.json&res=640&dest=ReDDL2TthhpguxVwEvgkug.jpg

======
ryanalam
broken link i think :/

